# B.O.V. and G.O.O.D. video



## bunkerbob

Great vids and BOVs...


----------



## NaeKid

That reminds me of the products made by AdventureTrailers .. they even have an awesome topper for pickups that flips into a tent called the FlipPac .. :2thumb:

There are a few other companies that make similar products as well that I have seen before, I will have to see if I can find them. There even was one that was a fiberglass "tub" that would float like a boat behind the tow-vehicle if the water was too deep.

Edit: Found that BOV-trailer at TentTrax


----------



## TechAdmin

Those are cool. I would love to have something like that.


----------



## HozayBuck

Excellent post both of you !! reminded me of something I had planned about 20 years ago and now will look into again... 

After buying my truck and TT I realized I didn't need all that, a 4x4 3/4 ton van set up as a rolling bedroom etc would have handled all my needs...I shall now look into it again and build a GOD trailer to carry all my RFTH ( run for the hills!!) stuff..

Why is it we have a good idea and let it slip away?...thanks guys!!! really good posts!!


----------



## NaeKid

Hozay,

You might be interested in putting the FlipPac on your Ram3500 as a place to store your gear, sleep, cook if you sell off your TravelTrailer. Here is a quick video showing the FlipPac being setup, and, you can drive with it open at slow-speeds if necessary.

:bullit:


----------



## NaeKid

Just found another product for Offroad / Camping / BOV / etc

:bullit: 




You can find out more about the product at Campa USA website


----------



## HozayBuck

NaeKid said:


> Just found another product for Offroad / Camping / BOV / etc
> 
> :bullit: Disaster Trailer - video
> 
> You can find out more about the product at Campa USA website


Hey NK, I did check those out, thanks, you jeep junkies do some wierd stuff dude !!! I guess I need to bum a ride on one of those things and see what it's all about...

By the way, this is what I have in mind, strip out the insides and make it over to my specs...with a well designed GOD trailer...

Dodge : Ram 3500 : eBay Motors (item 290413247977 end time Mar-20-10 09:51:21 PDT)

I'd like to look into this one but now isn't the time...damnit!!


----------



## NaeKid

Hozay,

That looks like a nice deal - especially the price-tag that I see on it. Maybe if you could find a DodgeVan motor-home of a similar year and purchase them together, you would be able to mate them together and make one vehicle that you would be able to live in and drive just about anywhere ...


----------



## HozayBuck

NaeKid said:


> Hozay,
> 
> That looks like a nice deal - especially the price-tag that I see on it. Maybe if you could find a DodgeVan motor-home of a similar year and purchase them together, you would be able to mate them together and make one vehicle that you would be able to live in and drive just about anywhere ...


I ain't too good at mating anything, I'd have to hire it out ...OUCH! but I sure do like that van...thought about contacting them...also wondered what it would cost to put a diesel eng in it...if it would even fit...pipe dreaming...

Don't know if you noticed but it has a 318 in it...I always liked those..wonder tho if it's under powered...


----------



## NaeKid

HozayBuck said:


> I ain't too good at mating anything, I'd have to hire it out ...OUCH! but I sure do like that van...thought about contacting them...also wondered what it would cost to put a diesel eng in it...if it would even fit...pipe dreaming...
> 
> Don't know if you noticed but it has a 318 in it...I always liked those..wonder tho if it's under powered...


I am a little partial to the 5.9l (360ci) or the 6.2l (400ci) because there is no replacement for displacement :2thumb:

The 318ci is a tried-n-true engine with a fairly long life if taken care of properly, decent power, but, there is a bit of a lacking-level-of-power when towing close to the vehicle's max on mountains. You might look like me (bald) by the end of a trip through the mountains of Montana. Gearing in the axles really help put the torque-to-the-road, but, you need to balance the power to the road with RPM's .. if the RPM's are too high due to high-torque-gears, you'll really burn out the motor fast (and waste a whack-load of fuel).

Now, I have heard some really good stuff about some of the most "popular" diesel-swaps, and, if you wanted to join up with another forum, you could chat with some experts on the 4BT-Forums


----------



## marlas1too

just a thought for a bot how about a enclosed hourse trailer to use for youe bug out trailer some are one horse and some are 2 horse-NOT the huge 4 or 6 horse ones with a 2 hores you could make flip down beds on the walls and still have lots of room left over for supplys - sorry was just thinking


----------



## NaeKid

If you can easily convert a two-horse trailer to something that is easily lived in - go for it!!! My dad and step-mom took an enclosed utility trailer with a ramp-back door and turned it into a living-zone and setup mounting points for the Harley to ride in the trailer. They towed it with a '98 GMC 1/2-ton 4x4 with the 350ci in it.

When the '98 was traded for a 2005 GMC with the 327ci they had to get rid of the trailer - the truck didn't have the power to pull the trailer against a head wind on the prairies or the power to climb the mountains properly. They are now working on another solution to travelling with their Harley and truck.


----------



## NaeKid

Found a video of a trailer setup similar to what my Dad and StepMom setup as their "boon-docking" utility trailer. Their setup wasn't quite as extensive as what is shown in this video (they had 12-volt and shore-power, racks and bins for clothing, bins for sleeping gear, etc) - but - this gives you an idea for boondocking which is also known as stealth camping where you can park anywhere (malls, residential, industrial zones) and no-one would ever think twice of checking on you.


----------

